# F01 Coding issue



## JagH (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Well I finally got around to trying to do some Coding today, but came accross a problem when trying to edit the FDL on E-sys.

essentially it is C157 (No Certificate) error that comes up:



> EstCmCryptographicException: No Certfifcate found within EST
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> com.bmw.esys.commons.exception.EsysException: An error occurred while processing the EST file "C:\EC-APPS\ESG\E-Sys\FxxToken.EST". See details for more information. [C157]


I've followed the installation instructions exactly, and am 90% sure it is correct but can not get to edit the FDLs.

can anyone offer some guidance?

Im using E-Sys 3.24.3 with 51.3 Lite PSdZData.

Reading everything is fine, its just when i come to editing fdl.

Many Thanks.

Jag.


----------



## JagH (Feb 11, 2014)

resolved.

i have winrar installed on the pc and it has .Jar associations with it, not allowing E-SYS to find the token. Took away association and all works fine. will code tomorrow!


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

*An error occurred while processing the EST file [C157]*

hi! 
I've the same problem, but I haven't winrar on my pc, so I don't know where the problem is... please help me!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> hi!
> I've the same problem, but I haven't winrar on my pc, so I don't know where the problem is... please help me!


Are you using E-Sys Launcher or just E-Sys?


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using E-Sys Launcher or just E-Sys?


I'M using esys launcher. The one with red and blue icon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> I'M using esys launcher. The one with red and blue icon


I would uninstall it, and then reinstall it, and make sure you are using the latest build:

ESysLauncherPremium (w/ Builtin Token Generator):

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would uninstall it, and then reinstall it, and make sure you are using the latest build:
> 
> ESysLauncherPremium (w/ Builtin Token Generator):
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


ok. thanks a lot, I'm trying it this evening and then let you know


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would uninstall it, and then reinstall it, and make sure you are using the latest build:
> 
> ESysLauncherPremium (w/ Builtin Token Generator):
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


Can you send me the newest psdz for F56 model? i've also the v.56.3. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> Can you send me the newest psdz for F56 model? i've also the v.56.3. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I deleted all old files and reinstalled new files that you sent me (E-Sys launcher premium V2.0; E-Sys 3.24.3; psdzdata_lite v.56.4), but the problem is the same.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> I deleted all old files and reinstalled new files that you sent me (E-Sys launcher premium V2.0; E-Sys 3.24.3; psdzdata_lite v.56.4), but the problem is the same.


You should not be getting any" No Certfifcate found within EST" error.

Is your E-Sys version a clean copy, and not one that was previously patched?


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should not be getting any" No Certfifcate found within EST" error.
> 
> Is your E-Sys version a clean copy, and not one that was previously patched?


i don't know,i installed the version you sent me on PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> i don't know,i installed the version you sent me on PM


Then it should work.

You need to contact TokenMaster then, and see why you have .EST issue:

[email protected]


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

I solved the problem! the date on my pc was wrong... thanks for the help. 
Is it possible to coding another car with the same pc or not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> I solved the problem! the date on my pc was wrong... thanks for the help.
> Is it possible to coding another car with the same pc or not?


Yes, but if Chassis is different, than you must change E-Sys Launcher Car Series and E-Sys Connection Target accordingly.


----------



## gelo (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, but if Chassis is different, than you must change E-Sys Launcher Car Series and E-Sys Connection Target accordingly.


so i can't coding another MINI F56 (like mine) isn't it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo said:


> so i can't coding another MINI F56 (like mine) isn't it?


Ugh...in that case, yes, but you don't have to change anything.


----------

